# Grizzly 550 or 700?



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to unload my Grizzly 660 because repairing it will cost more than it is worth. I am looking at a Grizzly 550 and a 700. There is a *big* difference in price. I was told that the chassis is the same for both units and that only the bore of the engine is different. My heaviest use is for plowing snow and pulling some implements in my food plot. My question is will the 550 have the power I need to do what I do or should I go with the 700? My 660 was a workhorse and the there was never a time that it didn't have the muscle to get the job done. Thanks.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

700 with efi and powersteering. You'll love it. Go ride a few but you'll probably love it


----------



## MisterTwister (Jan 25, 2005)

I have the 550 and live in northern MI. I plow the driveway and pull all sorts of implements with no problem.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> 700 with efi and powersteering. You'll love it. Go ride a few but you'll probably love it




My brother got a new Polaris Sportsman 550, not enough power, and regrets not getting the 800.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

What's the price difference?

What was wrong with your 660?

I would vote for more power, but it does come at a cost. I think going backwards you'll regret it. I know I would.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Test drive one and see. I'm always a more power guy....can't ever have enough and even when you don't use it, it is nice to have on tap! 

That said, that new 550 is probably more motor than your old 660 was. If you can find the torque and HP ratings I bet they would be real close. 

On the plus side, nobody ever pays anywhere close to retail MSRP for a new quad. There is always a dealer somewhere that is blowing them out the door. If the price of the 550 is palatable, no reason why you can't find a 700 in the 550 price range if you do your due diligence. Which means you can also find a 550 on heavy discount as well...... 

If I were buying a new quad today and didn't want to break the bank, it would most likely be the Grizzly 550.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

About a year ago I had a chain break in the crankcase. As the gears were turning the chain broke off some cog teeth and the metal pieces broke the aluminum gear case. Rather than pay for a new gearcase I opted to have the original one welded. The weld is now seeping oil around the edges and the leaking oil is getting worse. I am having a local Yamaha shop try to seal the leak with JB weld so I can sell it. Their estimate to install a new gearcase is $2600.00. They said the quad is worth $2000.00 as is. 
I tend to be a "more is better" guy too and I'd rather have a 700 than a 550 but the difference between the 700 and the 550 is close to $1,000.00. I've seen some nice units on ebay but I am really distrustful of having one shipped.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow, that's a bummer. 

I would only buy from somebody face-to-face. I would never consider dealing with a remote seller. Had a friend get burned buying a boat doing that. 

Be careful.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

We have a 550 Grizzley at the cabin and we use it to plow as well as other things. We push a 50" blade and plow 200' of drive with no issues. 

Mark


----------



## Zixer37 (Aug 20, 2013)

ICEGUY said:


> My brother got a new Polaris Sportsman 550, not enough power, and regrets not getting the 800.




Just for your information there is no 550 Sportsman. The Sportsman went from 500 to 570. The 550 is an XP and is a completely different platform. The 550 XP is the same chassis as the 850 XP and has the same towing capabilities and carrying capacity as the 850.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

We have a 550 Griz and love it, we plow an tow fine with it. Talk to Mark Sylvester on here,,, I'm pretty sure he is still wanting to sell his quad, it's like brand new.


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

You already had the 660, im guessing you liked it since you're looking at the same model again. Sounds like moving up to the 700 would be the smarter choice, since it will be everything the old one was except better. There's no replacment for displacment...... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 06 660, if I were to replace it I think I would take a look at the Viking UTV line, although the price would probably scare me off.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Zixer37 said:


> Just for your information there is no 550 Sportsman. The Sportsman went from 500 to 570. The 550 is an XP and is a completely different platform. The 550 XP is the same chassis as the 850 XP and has the same towing capabilities and carrying capacity as the 850.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just for your information, his is a 2010, he bought it brand new from the dealer in 2011. It just seems like yesterday. And if you really think a 500 series can do what a 800 series can do,,,, you are crazy!!

Get the bigger one!! seeya.


----------



## kwelch11 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a 700 efi and power steering and I love it. That said I think a 550 will do what you want it just fine. The issue is usually traction not power when it comes to plowing and pulling. Spend the extra on tires. Also I would recommend is possible to look at gently used. I see ads all the time for machines that where used very little. The owners get tired of looking at them taking up space and not being ridden. That could save you a lot.


----------

